# Mac Matchmaster 8 dupes??



## Wiggly52 (Feb 5, 2016)

Hello again WOC!! My latest dilemma is that I'm running out my Mac Matchmaster which I have in the shade 8.0. It fits me so well. I used to wear nw45 but it was way too red on me, to the point where even my friends could tell. Does anyone have any foundation dupes for it that are neutral toned like it is? Drugstore reommendations greatly appreciated!!  Thank you so much for the suggestions!!


----------

